# Breeds that Get along with GSDs?



## kfcarroll (Dec 27, 2013)

Gunther is our 14-month old male. He's a LOVE--very friendly with strangers and with us. He's well trained and loves to roam our 2.5 acres all day. But even though I work from home full-time and see him/play with him several times a day and my husband and I take him on hikes as often as we can, we sometimes think he's a bit lonely. He had a temporary companion when our neighbor's dog stayed with us (because the neighbor was neglecting him; it's resolved now), and Gunther loved him. So we're thinking of getting Gunther a companion--maybe a rescue or a shelter dog. Any recommendations of what to look for in a companion for our sweet Gunther? Thank you.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Our bitch GSD gets along rather well with a couple of Rough Collies...especially the male....

SuperG


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Both mine do well with goldens. My female also did well with a boxer and a pit bull, both were males. Actually all others are males.


----------



## TigervTeMar (Jan 4, 2014)

has anyone ever had a rottie get along with a GS?


----------



## Suburbandiva (Jun 9, 2013)

My Revy loves male goldens the most, but she had a great day playing with a rotti-shepherd mix male about 1 year old at daycare last weekend.


----------



## SoCal Rebell (Jun 3, 2009)

Suburbandiva said:


> My Revy loves male goldens the most, but she had a great day playing with a rotti-shepherd mix male about 1 year old at daycare last weekend.


Rebell & Dory is the second pairing of Male GSD & female Golden Retriever, both pairs get/got along great, last pair was Cutter & Winnie Cutter being the older of the 2 by 2 years, because of the early Cancer Dory is now the older at 4 years and Rebell 4 months.


.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

My Shepherds get along with all my assortment of terriers, and a Chihuahua and my barn cats, heck, my female Shepherds best pal is one of my young horses, they actually play with toys, the horse drops them in the water trough and the dog gets it out and they repeat this for a long time.


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

If your dog is lonely then itll be at the door asking to get inside with you.


----------



## lovemygirl (Jan 19, 2014)

If you're going to a rescue or shelter, it's unlikely you'll get a purebred dog; even if you do, the dog will most likely be the result of generations of backyard (in)breeding and won't fit its breed's standards. So, I would look much more at compatibility between individual dogs' personalities and Gunther's personality, as well as at your family's ability to provide exercise, training, etc. 

Some shelters and rescues will allow you to do a trial run or "foster to adopt" program, which lets you get a better feel for the prospective dog's personality.

What was the neighbor dog like? Older, younger, more energetic, less energetic? Male or female? Shy or confident? etc. I think that will give you good direction. 

FWIW, my adult female (rescue) loves beagles, hates anything small and fluffy, likes male pit bulls (hates female pitties) and hates labs. confused: yeah I don't know either.)


----------



## JRZ91 (Feb 23, 2012)

From working at a dog kennel for the past three I've noticed a lot of shepherds drawn to huskies. Also my girlfriend owns a three year old siberian husky and I myself a soon to be three year old shepherd, and they are probably the most insepperable duo I've seen from being two separate breeds.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I have/had aussies, they can give as good as they get with my shepherds, always got along great but tend to have a more independent nature.

WIth that, I personally wouldn't let my aussie roam on that much property without a fence..She's a big time 'critter chaser', and on something, where my gsd's would stop on a dime, the aussie would chase something to china and not look back.

They DO however make a good mix atleast the ones I've had/have


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Delgado LOVES Aussies, he's never met one he doesn't like  Very similar playing styles to his and lightning fast so they're great for a game of chase


----------



## Athena'sMom (Jan 9, 2014)

My husky and my shepherds are the best of friends! They truly love each other and our a great pack!


----------



## SBS (Feb 5, 2014)

TigervTeMar said:


> has anyone ever had a rottie get along with a GS?


Yes, I had a male Rot with a male Shepherd. The two dogs got along great, and were together constantly throughout there lives. Although they were brought up exactly the same, they were two completely different dogs, with different tendencies and personalities. (After reading here about all the people who have had dogs that do not get along, I feel very lucky since I did basically everything wrong. Both dogs were pretty much the same age, and intact.) 

This here may have helped. The Shep was the largest most dominate pick in his litter, and the Rot was the smallest most submissive pup in his litter. 

Although the Rot ultimately edged out the shepherd in weight, he was always submissive to the Shepherd even though he was clearly the much stronger dog.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Sinister pretty much gets along with everyone but some of his friends are 3 Dobermans, a Dalmatian, 2 GSD/Husky mixes, 2 Min Pins, an ACD mix, a Pug, a Rottweiler and another GSD.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Is it generally better to have a dog who matches the energy of the GSD, or to have one who's more mellow?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

blackshep said:


> Is it generally better to have a dog who matches the energy of the GSD, or to have one who's more mellow?


I would say matches. 

GSDs play rough so I think it's best that they be with a breed similar in size and strength. My Dalmatian is VERY muscular and although he's about 25 pounds lighter than my GSD he definitely holds his own. I think Dobermans, Rottweilers, Dalmatians and other larger breeds do best with GSDs. JMO​


----------



## Lark (Jan 27, 2014)

I have a yorkie with my GSD, and I don't think they are a good match. I think my GSD would prefer a larger dog he can really romp around with instead. He is pretty good with the yorkie, but they just seem to not quite click. Although we have noticed when the GSD is gone for a few days the yorkie seems really depressed. If I wanted another dog, which I don't, I would go for another large one. My GSD has played with Goldens, labs and other GSDs and done great.


----------



## cethlen1621 (Nov 6, 2013)

Our guy pretty much loves everybody. But some beagles, pointers and littler dogs like pugs don't seem to like him. Most boxers, huskies, pits, retrievers and the Toto looking dogs do well with him. He has also met a great dane that he's amused by.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DixieGSD (Aug 22, 2012)

Mine get's along with pretty much everybody. She plays with border collies, labs, pugs, Yorkie and a golden retriever. She does prefer to play with dog's her size even tho the pugs love to play with her, she just doesn't feel like she can really play with them lol


----------



## MrsLeftlane (Mar 7, 2011)

We brought an adult Husky into our home after we found her all alone at an ORV park in Arkansas. She was very sick (heartworms), and she was not happy. All through her treatment our 2 GSD's left her alone until she was ready for interaction. Now, 5 yrs later, she and our 10 yr old GSD are the best of friends. We have since brought 2 more GSD's into our family, and she's like a mother to them. I can also say that all of our dogs (3 GSD's 1 Husky) all love other dogs when they meet them. They are all awesome dogs.


----------



## brightspot (Apr 18, 2013)

My 11 month old male GSD's best dog friend is a female Corgi who is a little older than he is. She keeps up really well during chases and she gives as good as she receives! :laugh:


----------



## Vagus (Oct 7, 2012)

When we used to take him to the beach there was a clear pattern when it came to who he could get along with. Border collies hate him (no idea why, he's polite and just gives the general 'hello' sniff, they're not quite as polite back . The BC at our training club screams like a banshee if he so much as looks at her), little dogs hate him (no surprises there I guess), GSDs pay absolutely no attention to him, mastiff type dogs seem indifferent to pretty much everyone and labs are too busy chasing sticks and playing in the water to even look his way. The dogs that absolutely love him everytime though are the goldens. We've only had pleasant experiences with golden retrievers and I would love to get one eventually, although SO can't stand them and thinks they're waaay too friendly with strangers 

This post was full of generalisations to take it all with a grain of salt


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

My GSD loved my female Boxer but Boxers are a whole another world! Very high goofiness factor and females are much more of a challenge then the males! And no BYB dogs! DM is rampant in the breed!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I think temperaments for dogs in question is very important. My golden puppy raised with GSD's and another golden spent most if his time with Midnite(GSD) and his play style is all GSD. My female GSD really likes smaller dogs too.


----------



## GSDluver4lyfe (Nov 15, 2006)

LaRen616 said:


> I would say matches.
> 
> GSDs play rough so I think it's best that they be with a breed similar in size and strength. My Dalmatian is VERY muscular and although he's about 25 pounds lighter than my GSD he definitely holds his own. I think Dobermans, Rottweilers, Dalmatians and other larger breeds do best with GSDs. JMO​


I completely agree! Alot of dogs can't handle the intense rough housing. My GSD is VERY "rude" in dog language. And it causes alot of other dogs to react with aggression (when my dog is just being boisterous). His movements are too fast, his energy/intensity level is high (its almost palpable) and he will just run up to a dog throwing any proper dog etiquette out the window. 

I think it comes down to the individual dog, but my dog gets along very well with 2 Australian Shepherds (from different homes, but they look identical. Its creepy! LOL) that love to rough house with him.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

My dog gets along very well with Huskies, but I wouldn't want to own one. She also likes smaller dogs in general, she'll even try to be friends with the obnoxious chihuahuas in the neighborhood. We've been to a few dog events and it seems like the pugs and the French Bulldogs get along well with many breeds.


----------

